# Not really a carriage stop but kinda



## killswitch505 (Aug 21, 2018)

I’ve been threading a lot of barrels as of late I’d like to be able to thread a tenon with having to cut a relief and maybe thread at I higher RPM. So I made a micro switch stop. I started on it last night and got a working model tonight.


----------



## Jubil (Aug 22, 2018)

That's a very cool idea. How is the switch wired?
If I may suggest another approach, check out Joe Pieczynski's you tube video called "Threading on manual lathe: best technique ever". You may not like this technique but I sure do. Very small chance of crashing shoulder (only if you do something really dumb like I did first time).
Essentially what you do is turn threading tool upside down, run lathe in reverse, thread from shoulder toward tailstock. And you can thread at a higher speed. 
All this is dependent on your lathe being capable of course.


----------



## killswitch505 (Aug 22, 2018)

Jubil said:


> That's a very cool idea. How is the switch wired?
> If I may suggest another approach, check out Joe Pieczynski's you tube video called "Threading on manual lathe: best technique ever". You may not like this technique but I sure do. Very small chance of crashing shoulder (only if you do something really dumb like I did first time).
> Essentially what you do is turn threading tool upside down, run lathe in reverse, thread from shoulder toward tailstock. And you can thread at a higher speed.
> All this is dependent on your lathe being capable of course.


I did a 3 phase and VFD upgrade on my lathe a while back it’s just wired into the stop function of the drive. I’ve actually tried joes approach with great results it was just kinda a pain in the butt for me to set up. I’ve used similar switches in other applications with pretty good results thought maybe they could be used in machining. I’m going to attempt to do something like this on my mill for fluting barrels


----------



## Jubil (Aug 22, 2018)

I think it will work great for fluting barrels also. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## machPete99 (Aug 22, 2018)

I like the idea, but be aware that the VFD brake can sometime fail, if too much rotating mass or too high a speed is used.
I have had to back off on the braking level on mine until it was somewhat reliable.
This probably works best with a lightweight chuck or collet.


----------



## killswitch505 (Aug 22, 2018)

machPete99 said:


> I like the idea, but be aware that the VFD brake can sometime fail, if too much rotating mass or too high a speed is used.
> I have had to back off on the braking level on mine until it was somewhat reliable.
> This probably works best with a lightweight chuck or collet.


That was a huge consern I built a lighter spider to hopefully help with that


----------



## killswitch505 (Aug 22, 2018)

Played with the parameters with some help from macardoso (thanks for the input man) seems extremely repeatable even at 190 rpm!!!! I’m super stoked I’ve been threading anywhere from 30-70 rpm.


----------



## killswitch505 (Aug 22, 2018)

Oh dang same .00019 at 300 RPM


----------

